# Annoying Popup on iOS



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Is anyone else getting this popup using iOS on the forums?








Currently I cant get into the PM system from my iPad because every time I try this popup appears. If I click close I get redirected to their website anyway:








Some kind of bogus script in one of the forum adverts perhaps?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Haven't had it on Win10 PCs or iPhone.

Looks suspect though!


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

It's one of the advertising scripts that the site use - the script is being hijacked by unscrupulous advertisers to show these adverts. They are *ALL* spam and none of them are endorsed by the companies they claim to be.

Because they're using Javascript, the advertisers can say - for example - "only show this advert to iOS users". It's partly to allow them to target people who can then be sent to an Apple Store app download page, or to avoid detection by administrators.

I've posted something similar here and another here a little while back.

I'd imagine that the only way to prevent it is to switch to a more-trustworthy advertising service, but the downside could be a reduction in advertising money going into the presumably-quite-expensive server hosting pot 

/Al


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, I'm aware that none of them are genuine and how they operate.

But currently it's making the site unusable on iOS, because there's no way to cancel the pop up (despite the cancel button) and it force redirects you to their scam site. That's totally counter productive in terms or ad revenue, because I'm just going to stop visiting the site on my tablet because of it.... :?

Surely the advertising service have rules against such hijacking? Fair enough if I click on an advertising link, take me wherever - but this is hijacking navigation links within the forum site itself (like going to your PM inbox). Nasty.

Another link for the forum mods (the first link is in the screen shot):
https://eu.callcentercard.world/34af14d ... c6783895d/


----------



## Amulet banana (Nov 12, 2018)

I've read clearing you cache can help


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

pcbbc said:


> it's making the site unusable on iOS


Yes, it's not good.

If TTFAdmin (I think that's his name) doesn't spot this post, maybe send them a PM or pop a post in the Site Help forum with a link to this post - ultimately, I assume the choice of ad service provider rests with them.

Al


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I will send this Topic to site Admin.
Hoggy.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I will send this Topic to site Admin.
> Hoggy.


Thank you - am on mobile so I'm even more useles than usual right now


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

pcbbc said:


> Yes, I'm aware that none of them are genuine and how they operate.
> 
> But currently it's making the site unusable on iOS, because there's no way to cancel the pop up (despite the cancel button) and it force redirects you to their scam site. That's totally counter productive in terms or ad revenue, because I'm just going to stop visiting the site on my tablet because of it.... :?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up,

I'll send that link up and get it blocked.
Please grab us the link if you see any more of these.
The links are unique, so every time they appear, we'll need the new URL.

Sorry for the inconvenience,

Ed


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Cheers Ed - good to know you can blacklist ads by their target URLs. I'll keep that in mind in case I spot any naughties in future 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

pcbbc said:


> Is anyone else getting this popup using iOS on the forums?


FYI Please don't report your own post to get attention, just post your question in the correct section :wink:

Moved from MK1 to Site News, Announcements and Support.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I was getting loads on a Mercedes forum I'm on and funnily enough got a few when I was looking at this thread last night. However, seems to have stopped today thankfully :roll: :roll:


----------

